# Soloist sizing..



## Ocky (Jun 18, 2002)

Before I'm able to get over the LBS, I'm curious to know what size Soloist frames some of you guys have. I'm 5'10 with a 32" inseam...fairly proportionate by normal standards, and I'm just getting back into cycling after a three year hiatus. My previous bikes were a 54cm Klein and a 56cm Trek 5500 that both fit me perfectly. My friend rides a Soloist, is around my same height, and swears that I should go with the 54cm Cervelo. I beg the differ and am leaning towards the 56cm since the geometry more closely resembles my other two bikes. Remember, I'll be going into the shop and getting fit before I purchase it, but I just want to hear some other opinions. 

Thanks for the input guys, lookin' forward to the Cervelo.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

What top tube length do you need/want?


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm 5'10" and just bought a R3-SL. The 56cm will be too big for you. Get the 54. I've made the mistake too many times going with an oversized frame for a competitive fit. Its amazing how much better it is to error on the side of small. 54 is perfect. You can always lengthen the stem a bit if you need just that extra amount.


----------



## Ocky (Jun 18, 2002)

mobileops said:


> I'm 5'10" and just bought a R3-SL. The 56cm will be too big for you. Get the 54. I've made the mistake too many times going with an oversized frame for a competitive fit. Its amazing how much better it is to error on the side of small. 54 is perfect. You can always lengthen the stem a bit if you need just that extra amount.


that's comforting at least, we'll see when i head in there this weekend. i appreciate the advice.

feelin' like a 5 year old before xmas right about now


----------



## chrissa (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmmm... I'm 5' 10" with a 32" inseam as well. I also have longer arms. I ride a 54cm Carbon Soloist. I was struggling with choosing between a 54 and 56 too. If I were to do it all over again, I would opt for the 56cm frame. I now find the 54cm frame a tad too cramped. I run a 130mm stem with my seat slid back a little from dead center.

I guess it depends on what kind of flexibility you have. This was my first road bike after 12 years of racing cross country mountain bikes. As I got more used to riding the Soloist, I kept pushing out the bars with longer stems.

I also run the cleats on my shoes pretty far back. It makes for some serious toe/wheel overlap on the 54cm frame. I have to keep that in mind during slow tight maneuvers.

Chris.


----------



## Ocky (Jun 18, 2002)

chrissa said:


> Hmmm... I'm 5' 10" with a 32" inseam as well. I also have longer arms. I ride a 54cm Carbon Soloist. I was struggling with choosing between a 54 and 56 too. If I were to do it all over again, I would opt for the 56cm frame. I now find the 54cm frame a tad too cramped. I run a 130mm stem with my seat slid back a little from dead center.
> 
> I guess it depends on what kind of flexibility you have. This was my first road bike after 12 years of racing cross country mountain bikes. As I got more used to riding the Soloist, I kept pushing out the bars with longer stems.
> 
> ...


chris, do you know your measurements?

i just took mine and they are:

height-70"
inseam-33.3" **The originally stated 32" was an estimation based on pant size
sternum notch-58"
arm length-23"

it'll be interesting to compare. i'll know for sure once I get on the two this weekend.


----------



## chrissa (Nov 12, 2006)

Sure, no problem. I'll post up some measurements when I get home tonight. I do know my height is 70" and measured inseam is 32". So we are comparing apples to apples, can you tell me how you are measuring arm length? There seems to be a variety of ways to measure this.

I'll also say that with the 130mm stem, the 54cm frame fits me great. But looking back, I'd have rather run a stock 110mm stem and had 20mm extra on the wheelbase.

Chris.


----------



## Ocky (Jun 18, 2002)

here ya go chris..

http://www.all3sports.com/info_pages.php?pages_id=15

my friend has a shorter inseam and a longer torso, and he's swearin' to go with the 54. we'll see...once i get on one i'll know


----------



## chrissa (Nov 12, 2006)

70" height
32" inseam
56.25" sternum notch
24" arms


----------



## Ocky (Jun 18, 2002)

just got back from the shop for a "preliminary" fit if thats what you want to call it. had the frame setup with handlebars, levers, cranks, and obviously the wheels. was making sure that the size wasn't completely off before they finish building it for the final fit this weekend.

i have to say, when i first saw the 54 i was consumed with doubt. it just looks rather, well..puny. after i got on it wasn't nearly as bad as i thought...and it actually felt good. i wanted to move up though and try the 56..it looked more my size but when i got on i was too stretched out with a 110mm stem. toe/wheel overlap seemed to be just as bad on both, but i don't plan on doing doughnuts in the parking lot.

so, as of this point i'm going with the 54. once i get it on the trainer this weekend and spin for 10 minutes or so, i'll be able to tell immediately.


----------



## Ocky (Jun 18, 2002)

Went with the 54...

I was amazed to find out how well this bike fit, and after spinning for 15 minutes there is no possible way I'd be able to make it in the 56. My I have an extremely short torso compared to my legs, and I went with a 110 stem..

I'll post pics when I pick it up next week. Team LE with full Dura-Ace and Easton Tempest II wheels (the silver, black, and red match perfectly). 

Lookin' forward to getting on the road after 3 years removed!


----------



## Ocky (Jun 18, 2002)

here she is. some might not like it, but i love the silver tape. takin' her out this weekend for the maiden voyage!

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i266/cockyocky/IMG_0841.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## merckxorange (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm 5'11 with short legs and long reach......I have found the 56 frame to be a stretch. My seat is pushed very far forward. This bike has been very difficult to dial in. Since the seat post is angled back so much, any small adjustment in saddle height affects every other adjustment drastically. Glad to hear you found the right fit. Enjoy....its a great frame!


----------

